# Unbeantwortete Themen sind nicht da

## LuxJux

For exampel:

 	Forum Desktop Environments: 	New "Wayland" category inside "Desktop Environments"

 *Quote:*   

> Es existieren keine Beiträge zu diesem Thema.

 

Bin ja eingeloggt. Hab ich im Browser was falsch konfiguriert ?

 *Quote:*   

> Dear mods,
> 
> to make debugging categorically less irritating, I would suggest to open a new category "Wayland" where we discuss problems, associated with Wayland.
> 
> In my modest amount of ti ...

 

Edit: Grad gesehen. Gibt das gleiche Thema nochmal im 24-Stunden-Thema. Hat 8 Antworten.

.....to make debugging categorically less irritating.... doch, ja ...in edit....

----------

## Banana

Sobald eine Topic zb. wegen Duplikalt gelöscht wird, ist die Übersicht nicht immer gleich aktuell. Daher die Einträge die auf eine Topic verweisen die es schon gar nicht mehr gibt.

----------

